# اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار



## bishawy_86 (18 يناير 2008)

اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار و الكتب فى منتهى القوة و ترد بأسلوب مباشر و قاطع على كل ما قاله زغلول النجار عن جهل 




















​]


----------



## man4truth (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

*الله يقوييه ويرد على افترائات الجهلة أمثال الفشار​*


----------



## BITAR (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

*واضح ان الكتب قويه من العنوان*
*وهذا ليس غريب على القمص مرقص عزيز*
*صاحب كتاب استحاله تحريف الانجيل (المصادر) *
*فى اواخر السبعينات قبل رسامته قس*
*والذى اعيد طبعه اكثر من عشر طبعات منذ سنوات قليلة*
*ربنا يقوية على هؤلاء المشعوذين *​


----------



## assyrian girl (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## almougi (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

هل هذه الكتب موجوده الكترونيا ام يجب شراءها من المكتبات برجاء وضعها الكترونيا للاستفاده منها وانا كنت قد انزلت كتاب الاستحاله ولكنة لا يعمل،برجاء من عنده كتاب الاستحاله الكترونيا يرسله لى وشكرا


----------



## المحبوب (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

*معروف عن الشعوب العربية انها لا تقرا وان قرات لا تفهم لذلك فالانسان العربي مغيب العقل لذلك اوجه تحية لابونا القمص مرقص لانه من الواضح انه قارئ فاحص ومدقق ومجهوده هذا هو من اجلنا  كذلك اشجع نفسي وكل الموجودين على القراءة بفهم 

اما انت اخي جمال بدوي فليس هذا مكان نتناقش فيه عن عجزكم العلمي هذا الباب اسمه ((الاخبار المسيحية والعامة)) فهل حتى العنوان لا تقراه ؟ هاتعمل ايه لو اترد عليك ؟ هاتقرا الردود ؟ اظن لا لاننا اتعودنا بصراحة على النوعية بتاعتك حافظ كلمتين جاي يرميهم ويجري

سلام المسيح للكل​*


----------



## almougi (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*



almougi قال:


> هل هذه الكتب موجوده الكترونيا ام يجب شراءها من المكتبات برجاء وضعها الكترونيا للاستفاده منها وانا كنت قد انزلت كتاب الاستحاله ولكنة لا يعمل،برجاء من عنده كتاب الاستحاله الكترونيا يرسله لى وشكرا



ياريت نكون موضعيين ونتكلم فى عنوان الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## almougi (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

الاخ المحبوب حضرتك نسيت انك برضه عربى ولو مكوناش بنقراء امال مين الى بيرد على اعداء الامه وياريت تسمع اوبريت الضمير العربى الجديد ولاننا جميعا فى الهوا سوا


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

+

الرجــــــــــاء من الإخوة المشرفين على القسم حذف المشاركات المليئة بالإهانات و السب من قبل المسلمين ، ..... ( كالعادة )

ثم أي إعجاز علمي هذا الذي يدعيه زغلول و أعوانه  ؟ !!!

يا أخي .. قليل من العقل يكفي لحياتك .. القليل نريده منكم يا إخوة صدقوني 

أما عن الإعجاز في الكتاب المقدس ، فمن المؤكد انك لم ( تلمس ) غلافه .. 

هناك مواضيع كثيرة عن الإمور العلمية التي جاءت بالكتاب المقدس و بصورة ( واضحة ) يراها و يفهمها الغبي ، و لا تحتاج إلي ( عالم ) كزغلول و غيره ، كي يلف و يدور و يحاول أن ( يستنتج ) و ( يستنبط ) معجزات من جراء ليّه لمعاني الكلام ..

فالكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن كروية الارض ، و تنبأ عن الذرة ، و عن إنحلال العناصر ..... ( لمزيد من التفاصيل إضغط هنا  ) .. ده الكلام اللى يتقال .. ده الكلام اللى يصدر من ربنا .. مش تقولي تطور مراحل الجنين ( الرد على هذا الموضوع  اضغط هنا أو هنــــــا ) ..

أو أن تتحدث عن انشقاق القمر !!! ( الرد على هذا الموضوع إضغط هنــــــــــا  )

و الافضل لك ان تقم بزيارة لمنتدى الحوار الإسلامي  ) .. و ستجد كل الإجابات الشافية الوافية العلمية العقلية النقلية الدامغة .. 

تحياتي


----------



## BITAR (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*



REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> الرجــــــــــاء من الإخوة المشرفين على القسم حذف المشاركات المليئة بالإهانات و السب من قبل المسلمين ، ..... ( كالعادة )
> 
> ...


* شكرا عزيزىREDEMPTION   *
*ولاكن للاسف كان عندى مشكله فى النت منذ 4 ابام *
*ولم استطع المراجعه*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

*+*

أشكرك أخي الحبيب بيتر ، و أشكر تعبك لمجد إسم الله تبارك إسمه إلى الابد 

...........................................

واضح روعة هذه الكُتب و حُجتها الدامغة فأتمنى أن أحصل عليها إن أمكن أن يرسلها لي أي أحد ، يمكنني التنسيق معه 

تحياتي


----------



## جمال بدوي (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

*ياسيد محبوب انا لم أتلفظ بكلام يسئ للذين بداخل هذا المنتدى في حياتي ولم أقول أني عالم ولكن أنت تزعم باني على حد قولك " حافظ كلمتين وجاي يقولهم " بس ليه بتقول كده . 

وعندي تعليق على كلامك بأن الشعوب العربية لا تقرأ وإن قرات لا تفهم لماذ فالشعوب العربية خرجت منها أعلام مثل الخوارزمي , وجابر بن حيان , الطبري  مادليلك على هذا - الله أعلم - ؟
في العصر الحديث : مصطفى مشرفه , أحمد زويل , زغلول النجار الذي تقولون عليه دجال وكثير من الناس 
وأني أود أن اعرف كيف تقسم البشر على حسب أجناسهم بأنهم يفهمون ولا يفهمون ده تصنيف جديد . وأنا عندي أستعداد بأن أحاورك أنت سؤال وأنا أرد عليك وأطرح عليك سؤال لنرى البينة .وتكون مباهله بين الناس وسأدعي مسلمين من فريقي وأنت أدعوا مسيحين ولتكن وجهتنا وغايتنا البحث عن الحقيقة ليس الحقد والكره فأنت أخي حيث أنك أنسان وأنا والحمدلله كذلك .

{ فَمَنْ حَآجَّكَ فِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءنَا وَأَبْنَاءكُمْ وَنِسَاءنَا وَنِسَاءكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَةُ اللّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ } .*


----------



## طريـــــق الحق (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

واااااااااااااااااو ... خبر جميل جدا انا هاحاول اجيب الكتب دي قريب .... ربنا يبارك قدس ابونا مرقص عزيز ويديم خدمته يارب​


----------



## المحبوب (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

*



			ياسيد محبوب انا لم أتلفظ بكلام يسئ للذين بداخل هذا المنتدى في حياتي ولم أقول أني عالم ولكن أنت تزعم باني على حد قولك " حافظ كلمتين وجاي يقولهم " بس ليه بتقول كده .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ببساطة لانك دخلت تكتب في باب ابعد ما يكون عن موضوعك والاكثر من ذلك انك دخلت على موضوع بعيد عن مشاركتك اليس هذا ما يؤيد كلامي ؟




			وعندي تعليق على كلامك بأن الشعوب العربية لا تقرأ وإن قرات لا تفهم لماذ فالشعوب العربية خرجت منها أعلام مثل الخوارزمي , وجابر بن حيان , الطبري مادليلك على هذا - الله أعلم - ؟
في العصر الحديث : مصطفى مشرفه , أحمد زويل , زغلول النجار الذي تقولون عليه دجال وكثير من الناس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هات واحد فيهم عربي ؟ الاكثر من ذلك ان من اشتهر في العصر الحديث لم يشتهروا ببلادهم ولكن عندما منحتهم الدول الغربية الفرصة لينالوا من تعليمهم ومن اموالهم وامكانياتهم . 





			وأني أود أن اعرف كيف تقسم البشر على حسب أجناسهم بأنهم يفهمون ولا يفهمون ده تصنيف جديد . وأنا عندي أستعداد بأن أحاورك أنت سؤال وأنا أرد عليك وأطرح عليك سؤال لنرى البينة .وتكون مباهله بين الناس وسأدعي مسلمين من فريقي وأنت أدعوا مسيحين ولتكن وجهتنا وغايتنا البحث عن الحقيقة ليس الحقد والكره فأنت أخي حيث أنك أنسان وأنا والحمدلله كذلك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اهلا وسهلا بيك افتح الموضوع الاسلامي  اللى يعجبك وهاتلاقي الردود لكن بعيد عن الابواب المسيحية فمن فضلك اعرف الباب اللى انت عايز تكتب فيه الاول . 

لكن احب اقولك اننا هنا في مكان للحوار وليس للمباهلة فليس من خصالنا ان نتلاعن او ندعو بشئ شر على احد 

محبتي لك ولكل اصحابك المسلمين *


----------



## جمال بدوي (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

هلا وسهلا بيك افتح الموضوع الاسلامي اللى يعجبك وهاتلاقي الردود لكن بعيد عن الابواب المسيحية فمن فضلك اعرف الباب اللى انت عايز تكتب فيه الاول . 

ليه الاسلامي فقط الا يجوز لي كمسلم أن أسألك عن ديانتك أنت ؟؟؟
أنتم هنا تردون على زغلول النجار وهو مسلم عالم جيولوجي يتحدث عن الأعجاز إذن علي الرد وهذا هو واجبي.


----------



## المحبوب (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

*



			ليه الاسلامي فقط الا يجوز لي كمسلم أن أسألك عن ديانتك أنت ؟؟؟
أنتم هنا تردون على زغلول النجار وهو مسلم عالم جيولوجي يتحدث عن الأعجاز إذن علي الرد وهذا هو واجبي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خلاص يا سيدي افتح الموضوع اللي انت عايزه حتى لو كان بوذي بس يا ريت في مكانه في الباب بتاعه لانك هنا في باب الاخبار *


----------



## gogo_scouts (14 أغسطس 2008)

انا بشكرك جدا جدا 
وأتمنى المزيد من هذه الكتب 
للرد علي كل من ليس يعرف الحقيقة ويفسر تفسيرات غير حقيقة 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## رانا (7 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا روعه انا قريت بعض منهم رينا يحافظ عليه​


----------



## almougi (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*



redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> أشكرك أخي الحبيب بيتر ، و أشكر تعبك لمجد إسم الله تبارك إسمه إلى الابد
> 
> ...


غريب قوى رد حضرتك واضح انك لم تقراء الكتب ومع ذلك تشيد بها 
فكيف عرفت ان حجتها دامغه اتمنى ان تقراها اول ثم تقول رايك 
لك الله يا مصرنا الحبيبه


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*

*


almougi قال:



			غريب قوى رد حضرتك واضح انك لم تقراء الكتب ومع ذلك تشيد بها 
فكيف عرفت ان حجتها دامغه اتمنى ان تقراها اول ثم تقول رايك 
لك الله يا مصرنا الحبيبه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الموجي !

غريب جداً ردك على مشاركتي !  .. فأنا قولت أنه ( واضح روعة هذه الكتب ) من أسمائها .. اما حُجتها فأيضاً واضحة من أسمائها .. فعندما تقرأ عنوان لكتاب إسمه ( هل الكتاب المقدس من عند الله ؟ ) فحتماً سيجعلك هذا تفكر في محتواه و مدي دقة و قوة الإجابة على هذا السؤال الذي هو عنوان الكتاب .. و عندما تجد أن العنوان يشمل على سؤال آخر لا يقل قوة عن سابقه وهو ( و أين مخطوطاته ؟ ) فهذا سؤال يفتح المجال لسنوات كثيرة و شاقة من البحث و التنقيب عن ( مخطوطات ) الكتاب المقدس ، إختصرها أبينا القمص في بضعة صفحات ربما لا تتجاوز المائتين أو أكثر قليلاً ، و هكذا في تحليل عناوين الكتب الباقية .. فهل تعلم يا صديقي أن عنوان الكتاب يدل على محتواه .. أو يجب ان يكون كذلك ؟ و هل تعلم أن في المسابقات الادبية الكبرى ، عنوان الكتاب له تقييم ؟! أكاد اجزم أنك تجهل ذلك 

غريب بالفعل ردك .. !!

لكم الله يا أقباط مصر في مشاركتكم أمثال هؤلاء ، وطنكم ..
*


----------



## almougi (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*



redemption قال:


> *
> 
> الموجي !
> 
> ...



اولا انا لم اتطاول عليك ولم اسبك ولكن حضرتك بكل اسف شتمتنى وتطاولت على بادعائك لى بالجهل وسوف اشكوك للسيد المسح لانه لم يكن ليرضى منك ان تتفوهه بهذه الطريقه لرجل يسالك عن كيفيه معرفه الحجج الدامغه فى كتاب لم تقراءه راجع نغسك ايها الاخ الكريم  ولا تجادل مجادلة المهرطقين . 
كنت اتمنى ان نرد على وتقول انك قرات الكتب بدل من مكابرتك .
اخى تعلم ادب الحوار ولا تتطاول على احد ولا تسب.
 هذه هى اداب السيد المسيح


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: اصدر القمص مرقص عزيز اربع كتب فى المكتبات للرد على زغلول النجار*



almougi قال:


> اولا انا لم اتطاول عليك ولم اسبك ولكن حضرتك بكل اسف شتمتنى وتطاولت على بادعائك لى بالجهل وسوف اشكوك للسيد المسح لانه لم يكن ليرضى منك ان تتفوهه بهذه الطريقه لرجل يسالك عن كيفيه معرفه الحجج الدامغه فى كتاب لم تقراءه راجع نغسك ايها الاخ الكريم  ولا تجادل مجادلة المهرطقين .
> كنت اتمنى ان نرد على وتقول انك قرات الكتب بدل من مكابرتك .
> اخى تعلم ادب الحوار ولا تتطاول على احد ولا تسب.
> هذه هى اداب السيد المسيح




*أعتذر لك أخي .. فلا داعي للشكوى لانني لن أقوى عليها .. شكراً لك*


----------

